# Avergae MPG



## znorad (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. I'm about to get a gto and was trying to calculate my monthly expenses. So if you guys can post your avergae mpg numbers, that would give me a clearer picture. Thanks


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

When I had it my 05 LS2 6M got what seems to be average for the 6M. 

18 city and 23-25 highway. 

Some have posted as low as 13 and as high as 20 in the city and some have posted 22-28 highway. 

The A4 seems to get about 1-2 mpg less.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

This has been discussed before so you can find some responses on here somewhere. Alot of things can effect MPG, winter/summer blend, seasons, driving habbits, tranny, octane, engine, mods, location, tune, ect.

For me I have LS1, M12 with many mods. With everything I did to the car my MPG stayed about the same. 23-26 hiway and 14-18 city.


----------



## znorad (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I also went to this dealership to check on a 6-speed GTO. And I noticed it said 7 mpg. I understand that those dealership cars get driven hard on test drives but how the hell can you possibly get 7 mpg. I also noticed the clutch was near its end and a burning smell was pretty strong in the car at times, so i backed off. He also wanted wanted $18.9K as final price (started at $21K) with 44K miles on it. How is he expecting to sell it for so much.....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

znorad said:


> Thanks guys. I also went to this dealership to check on a 6-speed GTO. And I noticed it said 7 mpg. I understand that those dealership cars get driven hard on test drives but how the hell can you possibly get 7 mpg?


It s battery went dead and needed a jump or had the battery replaced. when this happens it goes to zero and you have to work your way back up. i see a combined of 18-20


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

znorad said:


> Thanks guys. I also went to this dealership to check on a 6-speed GTO. And I noticed it said 7 mpg. I understand that those dealership cars get driven hard on test drives but how the hell can you possibly get 7 mpg. I also noticed the clutch was near its end and a burning smell was pretty strong in the car at times, so i backed off. He also wanted wanted $18.9K as final price (started at $21K) with 44K miles on it. How is he expecting to sell it for so much.....


The filled the car with gas and reset the guage. Mine says it gets very low MPG until I drive for a good 20 minutes. If their gas is a mile away, thats why. Plus they also start the car every now and then just to keep the battery fresh. Burning gas and not moving = lower fuel economy.

A4 you will net 15-18 with mixed driving.
M6 you will net 17-20 with the same driving.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Based on what you've said, I'd forget that car and continue to search. You can do better. The mileage is high for $18.9K and I'd really hate to pay that for a car and turn right around and have to do a clutch job.


----------



## Ejjw18 (Sep 3, 2009)

$19k for a GTO with 44,000 miles is CRAZY. I dont care how good of condition it's in. I got my 2006 in MINT condition with 26,000 miles on it for $20,000 out the door, so keep looking and dont settle. 

As far as MPG, i get between 15.5-17.5 in the city.


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

I have an 06 M6 and have not reset the trip meter for 3 tanks to get an average of 3/4 highway and the rest in town. I now read 22.1, and of course I stomped on it several times when I just had to, so it coulda been a bit better. If I reset it on the highway, and keep a steady 70, I get 26/27. I know that sounds like way to high, but I do according to the computer, and I have done the "count the gallons I put in" math and it is just about right. Man I love these cars. I paid 24K for mine on Dec. 31, 2007 with 8K miles on it, now I have a little over 41K and I never drive my truck or ride my motorcycle!! I am addicted to the sound and acceleration.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

15.8-16.5


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

My average is around 19 with mixed driving.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

:agree
For me 18 city and 23-25 highway.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I get 32.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm getting 28MPG during cruising with the Maggie.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

batmans said:


> I'm getting 28MPG during cruising with the Maggie.


how are u getting 28 mpg that is awesome man im jealous,,,i get about 16 at the most,,,,and i have way fewer mods than u,,im thinkin the guy i bought it from must have had it tuned for performance or something cause it guzzles,,whats your secret


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> how are u getting 28 mpg that is awesome man im jealous,,,i get about 16 at the most,,,,and i have way fewer mods than u,,im thinkin the guy i bought it from must have had it tuned for performance or something cause it guzzles,,whats your secret


This is at 65MPH in 6th gear.

My average is 20MPGs for combined city and freeway where I flog the gas pedal at least 20x/day from traffic light starts to passing cars at warp speed.

Someone explained to me that since the Maggie only uses 1/3hp at 60MPH~, the parastatic drag is less than the positive air that it gives so that the pistons don't have to work as hard to pull air in to the combustion chamber.

I suspect that my tune was probably on the lean side. More like 12:1. When they pulled my engine apart after the 2 pistons melted they said the internals were very clean compared to what they have see out there.

I'm aiming to break the 30MPGs by ceramic coating the piston face, head and valve face, intake and exhaust ports as well as headers and x-pipe.

Improvements in thermal efficiencies should allow me to run a leaner A/F ratio with less potential for side effects.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Yesterday I received my Diablo Sport tuner. unplug required fuses and plug her in and did a performance tune, drove home @ 4pm major traffic and back to work in the morning and it said my average mpg was 19.9 mpg. BTW the trip is 32 miles each way.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

hard to use?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Handhelds are easy to use, but you are limited on what you can do without a try wideband. Great for people until you hit the heads/cam/forced induction world though. Especially for A4 owners.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> hard to use?


*Don't think about it you can't use one anyway because of maggie.*


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

batmans said:


> hard to use?


No pretty easy to use and you can tune it manually if you know what your doing. It said before I inputting the performance tune that if there was a ping after I should go into manual and set the timing for 10 degrees BTDC. But if you have a maggie dyno tune would be best for you. I'm stock right now in 2 weeks I'll have my cam and headers in, it might be a different story then. I know you can update these and maybe the have specs for Cams, headers etc. I dunno I'll have to find out more info.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

batmans said:


> This is at 65MPH in 6th gear.
> 
> My average is 20MPGs for combined city and freeway where I flog the gas pedal at least 20x/day from traffic light starts to passing cars at warp speed.
> 
> ...


half the stuff u just said i dont understand,,but thanks anyways for explaining,,do u have traction control issue with all the power you possess


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The previous owner deactivated Traction Control.

All skill and spidey senses from here.

I'm used to that with the 430rwhp FD RX7 that I had with a shorter wheel base.

Tires spin for sure 1 and 2 gear.

3rd when it's out cold on stock tires, but not on sticky RT-615 275 wide tires in the back.


----------



## RampageRiddle04 (Aug 11, 2009)

My dash says 12.3, but im usually always in the pedal.......mines manual


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

batmans said:


> The previous owner deactivated Traction Control.
> 
> All skill and spidey senses from here.
> 
> ...


do u go the strip what kinda times have u seen with the stuffed goat


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I dun drag race in fear of damaging the drivetrain.

The previous owner was reporting high 10's to lower 11's in the mid 120's traps


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

the average mpg on my dash is tellin me 18


----------

